# Phil Heath from 2003 in the NPC to the 2010 Arnold Classic



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2010)

*Phil Heath from 2003 in the NPC to the 2010 Arnold Classic*









































​


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

wow he def. put on some size look's great


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Sep 17, 2010)

AMAZING... awesome thread.


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Sep 23, 2010)

Talk about a transformation


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Oct 1, 2010)

Billy Blackwell said:


> Talk about a transformation



Someone should now post side-by-sides of Phil from last year's O to this past weekend's Mr. O! PHEW - HE WAS BIG AND HARD!


----------



## brandonp005 (Oct 2, 2010)

He's gotten just a little bigger!   haha   


Beast he is!


----------

